# Thoughts and opinions on tool belts



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I never liked wearing a tool belt. 

I use a Carhartt apron for wire nuts connectors and pan heads..my roto slip fits in the hammer holder. Everything else goes in my pants pockets.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First off you are absolutely correct on the problems they have caused guys that wore them for years.

Men are not meant to be pack mules.

I swear by a Carhartt apron with a Klein 5197 tape holder on one side and a Klein 5119 pouch on the other side.

You can carry all you need with that set up.

The tape holder is great for the clip on Milwaukee FUEL impact or drill.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Get a small pouch that holds an 11-in-1, a beater, wire strippers, dikes, and linesman. You can fit what ever tool you need for the in it, but usually what I listed is all that is needed for 80% of electrical jobs. I used to wear a toolbelt that had ever tool under the sun in it, but then I realized that I almost never have a need for a 7/16" nut driver or tin snips. And if I do, I know where they're at. Tell those PMs and engineers to pound sand. They've never used a tool other than a pen, so what would they know?


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I have a small leather pouch that I wear when I am doing a repetitive task like wiring lights. It can hold 4 or 5 tools and some parts that I need. I just don't feel I should wear it more than I need to just to put on a good show. I guess I just have to pick my battles. At the end of the day it just seems like it doesn't matter how you get it done, as long as you get it done. I guess thats just a normal battle between sales/service or estimating/production.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I went through a phase where I never wore a tool belt and instead used the back pocket method, or just keeping a tool tray handy. I found that I was leaning down a million times a day so I decided that the tool belt is not such a bad idea after all.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I went through a phase where I never wore a tool belt and instead used the back pocket method, or just keeping a tool tray handy. I found that I was leaning down a million times a day so I decided that the tool belt is not such a bad idea after all.


I found the happy medium was using an apron with a very small pouch.

But that was when I was doing construction in wide open areas. And like you said, most things you put on the floor. Now that I do service work, I always have something to put my tray onto or else I bring a table in.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Unless the boss thinks you're working too slow, it's not really his concern if you ask me.

I bring a tool bag, and use a small belt clip on for a few tools for the task I'm doing. Carpenters apron as well if I need a bunch of hardware/wirenuts etc..


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I wear a belt and carry strippers, linesman, *****,couple screwdrivers, box cutter, meter, drywall saw, headlamp, micro level and ticker, along with wirenuts, screws, staples and litlle **** like that in the pouch.

Once I learned you don't need every tool in/on your belt it gets alot lighter and is not that bad.

I have a bag with shoulder strap i bring in with me for drill and impact and all the other bulkier heavier stuff that i keep in a room or corner where we are working.

Simply grab what i need out of the bag and fill my pouches and off i go. Very rarely do i need to go back to tje truck for something.

Texting and Driving


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

AmishCountrySparky said:


> Thanks for the input. I have a small leather pouch that I wear when I am doing a repetitive task like wiring lights. It can hold 4 or 5 tools and some parts that I need. I just don't feel I should wear it more than I need to just to put on a good show. I guess I just have to pick my battles. At the end of the day it just seems like it doesn't matter how you get it done, as long as you get it done. I guess thats just a normal battle between sales/service or estimating/production.


If management insist you wear a fully laden tool belt, politely ask for it in writing or via email. Explain that you have concerns about such a policy impacting your future health and that you need their instruction in writing in case you need to take remedial action...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you're up and down a ladder, yeah, it works. I tried an apron but having it in front didn't feel right, especially on a ladder. If you don't think the boss will appreciate a small pouch, buy a bigger one but put few tools in it.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If I am working with my tools, I always preferred a small pouch to carry what was NEEDED for the current task. As long as some one is productive, I would not care how they toted their tools around, as long as they had what was needed with them.

I worked around one person that carried his tools in a cardboard box that was covered in duct tape. It looked odd, but it worked for him. I could never understand the folks that carried every tool they owned, or so it seemed, in huge pouches. I have yet to need a full set of nut drivers when pulling wire, or wire strippers and terminal crimpers running conduit. If your tool need changes, that is why you have a tool box or bag nearby.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Try a tool vest. I love mine. I have a very cheap one. Tons of pockets. I have about 6 breast pockets of varying sizes plus a dozen other pouches and slots around me. Pants with thigh high pockets are where the most frequently used tools go for me.

Another tip, big tape measures don't need to be lugged around. I have a 16' that is tiny and weighs nothing. I'm considering replacing it with a 9' that has a loop for a key chain. It'll fit nicely in one of the breast pockets.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> If you're up and down a ladder, yeah, it works. I tried an apron but *having it in front didn't feel right, especially on a ladder*. If you don't think the boss will appreciate a small pouch, buy a bigger one but put few tools in it.


Do you stand on your ladder or hug and make love to it?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I pouch up with the carhartt nail apron, klein 4 pocket pouch, and hammer holder when I am doing romex and MC jobs or doing a bunch of stuff off ladders. If I am doing anything else I don't bother anymore, since I cram too much stuff in it and it gets too heavy.


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

I bought the occidental 5500 and a 3 inch occidental belt and a pair of https://www.amazon.com/your-orders/...ryId=&returnUnitIndices=&shipmentId=DsVll555k and a magnetic wristband. 
My speed has increased substantially and since the pouches weight hangs on my shoulders I don't see issues down the road if Lord willing I'm old someday. I keep my Phillips, medium flatblade, thin flatblade, 10 in 1, strippers,*****, linesman, razor knife, ticker and rotozip or hammer. I personally love it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have a whole collection of pouches, belts, and rigs. Different rigs are most efficient for different jobs. It's efficient to have things at your fingertips, but it's also efficient to travel light, move fast, and not be worn down so bad. 

I generally use a fairly minimalist setup, in commercial work, there's a lot of tasks I don't even need a tool pouch, just keep a few things in your pockets. 

I have a number of small pouches but once in a while I find it's best to load up the saddlebags. I refuse to do this without suspenders. If you've never tried a rig with suspenders, you'll be amazed how much easier it is to carry heavy load all day with suspenders, plus it's not pulling your pants down all day. 

I have taken some flack for this but running some jobs on larger job sites, I had to make a rule that every person had to have a basic list of things ON THEIR PERSON at all times. Not in a cart, not in a tote, in their pockets or in a tool belt. It was a short list, like: screwdriver, sharpie, light, tape, knife. 

There was some resistance on general principle, people don't like to be told how to do their job. There was too much time being wasted because two grown men find themselves AT WORK MIND YOU in a room to do a simple task and NEITHER ONE OF THEM HAS A GODDAMNED SCREWDRIVER. AND neither of them want to take the long walk across the facility to their tool bags so they're sitting there bitching about it hoping a screwdriver will miracle itself into the room. 

Or someone doesn't have a utility knife so they do something unsafe to try to improvise, often on a ladder with their ass at ceiling tile level. 

Or someone has to make three trips back and forth to retrieve a handful of supplies because they don't have something to write down a list and can't remember things. 

So tough titties, every goddamned man will carry a sharpie, a knife, a screwdriver, tape, and a light at ALL TIMES, or will be subjected to RANTING AND RIDICULE.


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

"Make" your own belt by purchasing separate pockets/tape measure holder/etc. 

Granted, I've only just started doing electrical, so it gets the job done for me, but I bought the Dead On Tools "Electricians" Belt from Home Depot, and while it has a lot of storage, I find it to be uncomfortable and the pockets stick out too much where I have to be careful about scraping walls.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I feel each man sets his own standard as to what works best for him BUT some people feel they know what is best and I know of firms that give you the old my way or the highway.

If the job is worth it do as they ask.

I wore a tool belt for years when I did residential, but weaned off the tool belt as I moved into different work.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I will never wear a tool belt. Any task at any given time only needs a handful of tools.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kg7879 said:


> I will never wear a tool belt. Any task at any given time only needs a handful of tools.


so you tool belt carries only those tools. Meets the request Mr. Amishes employer.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

brian john said:


> so you tool belt carries only those tools. Meets the request my Amishes employer.


Nope, I am not wearing a high vis vest and a harness and also a tool belt.


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you for your thoughtful input. I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## DashDingo (Feb 11, 2018)

I wear a medium sized tool belt with suspenders. Try suspenders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes I have a tool belt . It is a clc sparky bag set up and it rings in at 45 pounds . It has every tool under the sun in it . It sits on my rolling cart . 

My carhartt pants carry the 4 or 5 tools I need to complete my task at hand . If you try to race me I will always win . 

Oh you think up and down ladder with bags is faster ?

I will still beat you all day long . 

It is all in knowing how to work the work you are working YO !


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

catsparky1 said:


> It is all in knowing how to work the work you are working YO !


This is very true, as the saying goes, *"The more you know, the less you need."* That saying is a lot deeper idea than first meets the eye. 

Ladders are really a huge factor here. I try to never climb a ladders with anything in my hands, and avoid fumbling around for small parts and supplies on a ladder. Digging in your front pockets for a screw and picking it out from your change is no way to work. 

I think most people will agree on a couple rules to make ladder work safer and more efficient: Do as much work on the ground as possible, and climb the ladder as few times as possible. 

Sometimes freeing up your hands and fewer trips up the ladder means a tool belt with a drill holster on one side and a big bag with room for tools and all needed parts and fittings on the other.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Adaptability to the current situation or task will be more efficient and more safe than an unchanging mind set.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> This is very true, as the saying goes, *"The more you know, the less you need."* That saying is a lot deeper idea than first meets the eye.
> 
> Ladders are really a huge factor here. I try to never climb a ladders with anything in my hands, and avoid fumbling around for small parts and supplies on a ladder. Digging in your front pockets for a screw and picking it out from your change is no way to work.
> 
> ...



I like a bolt bag for this type of task.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like a bolt bag for this type of task.


AT my age I prefer someone else do the work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> AT my age I prefer someone else do the work.


The more physical the things I do the younger I feel.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Wearing a pouch or not is definitely task related, but for residential/commercial electrical work nine times out of ten wearing some sort of pouch and nail bag is far more efficient than not wearing one. 

If your going to have to wear a safety harness for some tasks than I can see not wearing a pouch. But an attitude of saying your never going to wear one, depending on production, would probably put you on the first round of layoffs. Maybe I'm prejudice, but when I see a guy show on a job with what I call a "power house bag", and nothing else, I can pretty much tell he's not going to last more than 30 days. Carrying the power house bag is more about attitude and the power house strut. It's almost like a life style. You may as well roll some tools up in a red bandanna, tie it to a stick and throw it over your shoulder like a hobo.

The bag itself is good though in the right circumstances, like tied to a lift. The guys I'm talking about though, this is all they carry.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I find that I’m much more efficient with a belt on, nothing eats time like trips up and down the ladder. I do wear suspenders and have done so for about 30 years. 

it’s good to clear your bags and fill them with the tools and fittings anticipated for that day to keep them light as possible. Usually I just add what I think I’ll need until it gets to heavy for me LOL.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Get a small pouch that holds an 11-in-1, a beater, wire strippers, dikes, and linesman. You can fit what ever tool you need for the in it, but usually what I listed is all that is needed for 80% of electrical jobs. I used to wear a toolbelt that had ever tool under the sun in it, but then I realized that I almost never have a need for a 7/16" nut driver or tin snips. And if I do, I know where they're at. Tell those PMs and engineers to pound sand. They've never used a tool other than a pen, so what would they know?


This is something every apprentice should know about.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> Wearing a pouch or not is definitely task related, but for residential/commercial electrical work nine times out of ten wearing some sort of pouch and nail bag is far more efficient than not wearing one.
> 
> If your going to have to wear a safety harness for some tasks than I can see not wearing a pouch. But an attitude of saying your never going to wear one, depending on production, would probably put you on the first round of layoffs. Maybe I'm prejudice, but when I see a guy show on a job with what I call a "power house bag", and nothing else, I can pretty much tell he's not going to last more than 30 days. Carrying the power house bag is more about attitude and the power house strut. It's almost like a life style. You may as well roll some tools up in a red bandanna, tie it to a stick and throw it over your shoulder like a hobo.
> 
> The bag itself is good though in the right circumstances, like tied to a lift. The guys I'm talking about though, this is all they carry.



What I grew up calling a 'bolt bag', great for materials not so great for tools.


----------



## jerjwillelec (Apr 1, 2011)

Tool pouch is a requirement if you’re going to work for me. I agree you don’t need 40 pounds of tools in it like a guy who used to work for me did...he was slow and has a bad back. I have a bag with 99% of what I would need any given day and put all the tools I need at the time (plus a couple extra) in my pouch and get the job done. At the end of the day, tools go back into the bag and in the truck and we start again tmrw. Jeans pockets can’t hold everything you need on most occasions. Course we do a wide variety of jobs from day to day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Some days I use my pockets and other days I wear the full rig with suspenders. 
It all depends on the job I’m working as to what I need.
I hate making trips to the truck or down a ladder just because I forgot a tool or couldn’t carry something small.
I have everything from a small pocket pouch to bucket boss on a hand cart to the full belted rigs. It all depends on what makes my job easier for me.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm with you, tool belts SUCK. They slow me down, and irritate an old MC hip injury from my younger days. And they're dangerous when working in occupied job-sites.
One time I was doing a lighting job at an architectural firm. glass top lighted drafting tables everywhere. Pulled my Roto-zip out of the ol' pouch, somehow hooked the 420's, and the drafting table below just exploded, tubes and all (well, most of them). The whole office went silent. Good thing nobody was working at it. 
Docker cargo's are the ticket.


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

I like the cargo's idea. I went and bought a nail pouch yesterday that can hold my 11 in 1, a reamer, and 6 in 1 nut driver. Then there is still room in the nail puch for a few couplings, bolts etc. I figure if I wear that with my small tool puch on the other side with my level, 2 pairs of knipex pump pliers, and my linemans and tape measure, that should be plenty to run conduit without weighing me down too much. If it ends up making me more efficient I am all for it, I just hate being micro managed. I know I am efficient with or without a pouch on but I guess I will just pick my battles. 

Its obvious by reading the responses everyone has their own system that works for them. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I used a 5 gallon bucket for tools back in the day. 
When I moved here to SC. I showed up on the job site with my bucket.
I got all kinds of funny looks but no one said anything.
A few days later a memo came down from the office about "looking professional".
I knew that memo was just for me.
Believe it or not, they added a list of tools that each guy had to have in the pouch including a manual punch set.
This did not sit well with me as I had never been asked to provide several things they required. Things they should have provided.
I quit after mistakenly telling a guy what I made. He was making considerably less and had been with this company for several years. He then refused to work with me.
I mean he would watch me work and would do nothing of his own accord.
He also went crying to the front office.
I felt it would be best if I just found another job. I did find one that was much better.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I used a 5 gallon bucket for tools back in the day.
> When I moved here to SC. I showed up on the job site with my bucket.
> I got all kinds of funny looks but no one said anything.
> A few days later a memo came down from the office about "looking professional".
> ...


I used a 5 gallon bucket for my every day tools for many years. i even toted my tools in a metal bucket in the days before the plastic buckets were common and there were no fancy liners with all sorts of pockets. I still have my residential tools set up in a bucket, but I rarely do any residential these days.

I think that a bucket with the modern liner is a cheap and effective tool tote. It also makes a nice work stool or somewhere to set while eating dinner.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I use all the methods...

Back Pocket, cargo pants, tool bags, and a tool belt...

They all have their pros and cons, and they all have their use.

Working primarily residential and light commercial service, I don't wear it. It is too easy to bang up and scratch peoples finished products with a tool belt. The buckles alone can scratch up the face of a cabinet.

If I am doing a service change, I like to wear one, keeps all the things I need right at my finger tips. The same with a ladder... I don't want to go up and down a bunch of times. I would rather have what I need, tools in one pouch and parts in another, and get it done at one time.

That being said.... I am out of a belt around 90% of the time, and when it is one I keep only what I am using in it.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I used to wear a tool belt all day, everyday. Now I have a slight curve in my spine because of it.

These days, I only carry a few tools in a back pocket pouch.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I cannot remember the last time I put
a tool belt on (around my waist & strapped in).

I bought a red tool cart from Sears years ago 
and wheel that around with me.

If I go up my scaffolding I fill a small cardboard
box up with all that I need.

If I got to go up a ladder I have two feet , two 
hands , pockets and teeth...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I used to wear a tool belt all day, everyday. *Now I have a slight curve in my spine because of it.*
> 
> These days, I only carry a few tools in a back pocket pouch.


Exactly the problem.

So many guys want to be all tough and say it can't happen to them....

*IT HAPPENS!*


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Only wore a belt when running conduit off a ladder. Screws, anchors and straps in the pouch and a Holster for my screw gun also on the belt.

Scaffolding or in a lift I bring a box like @lighterup does.

Most of my work was service. Dolly to carry my tool bag, drills etc and pockets for hand tools.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

When I did residential jobbing I knew everything thing I needed to bring just looking at the job ticket. Most of the time I had a small ladder wire etc. with my pouch on while I rang the doorbell. I never wore everything that was in my toolbox on my waist, just the essentials. 

It's the same today. A couple of tools on one side and a two pocket nail bag on the other.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Only wore a belt when running conduit off a ladder. Screws, anchors and straps in the pouch and a Holster for my screw gun also on the belt.
> 
> Scaffolding or in a lift I bring a box like @lighterup does.
> 
> *Most of my work was service. Dolly to carry my tool bag, drills etc and pockets for hand tools*.


I'm with you on the dolly for carrying capabilities for sure.

I used an aerial bucket hung on the railing for lift work or off a rung when working off an extension ladder.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

I just use a Klein pouch I keep on an old leather belt and throw in it whatever I need for the task.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm with you on the dolly for carrying capabilities for sure.
> 
> I used an aerial bucket hung on the railing for lift work or off a rung when working off an extension ladder.


On a scissors lift, I usually find a way to secure my tool belt pouches to the inside of the rail. Running a piece of 1/2" where the belt usually goes works pretty well. You have to be careful it doesn't get hung up when you extend / retract the platform.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

For lift work I have a saddle bag made of plywood. It hags on the top rail and hangs down to the middle rail. It has a tray set in the top that slides back and forth to get to stuff below. Nothing fancy, just thrown together.

I have a drawing I made for an even better design made out of plywood. It's sorta a plywood "S" hook laminated from two pieces of 1/2 on the outside and one 3/4" on the inside. The 3/4" on the inside is notched like a French cleat. The saddle bag has the matching French cleat on the side part of the box. So the box with tool tray just lifts off the "S" hook, and the "S" hook lifts off the rail. The "S" hook holds a bundle of conduit. The whole thing breaks down easily so the lift fits through doors. 

Of course the whole thing is against OSHA rules. Unless the lift company manufactures it.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

I just use a MagnoGrip 3 pocket nail pouch (staples stick to the magnet inside the pouch, wire nuts stay in the middle) with dikes, marker, and a beater for rough ins. For trimming out I usually just use my pockets with different hand tools based on what im trimming out at the time. Sometimes ill carry around a box for trash/scraps depending on what the job is. This is resi though, im sure itd be different for commercial jobs.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thoughts and opinions?

I spent 40 plus years looking for the perfect tool belt and always came up short.

I started with the old school leather Klien tool pouch on one side with an open bag on the other. The thing I liked is that all my tools had a great spot. The thing I hated was the canvas belt that dug into my hips.

When the newer fabric style belts and pouches came out, there were some improvements. The tool pouch side was bigger, the belt had a wide pad and the velcro held it in place while you buckled it. 

But, the fabric wore out quickly from screwdrivers and the tool pouch side was all the same depth so shorter tools (15 in one) disappeared. Conversely, on the open pouch side, the small pockets were too shallow.

Then, someone added the best feature in decades.....the sewn in *handles*. But the other issues were still there.

I finally gave up my search and retired.


I liked to load my bags with everything but for specific tasks, I would always unload the unecessary tools. It always amazed me how many damn tools it took to do a seemingly simple task. For example, if I had to remove/replace an existing receptacle JB, I could easily end up with 10 tools scattered on the floor.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I do controls maintenance and literally nobody wears a tool belt. Many guys, at most, have a few tools in their pockets including myself.

Got tired of fishing tools out of my pockets (or them falling out) while crawling around cramped spaces and found the easiest thing to get to is the terminal screwdriver in the "shirt" pocket on my coveralls. So I just bought a pretty simple molle chest rig to keep tools at chest level, customized with pockets for small multimeter, walk-around tools, and radio holster. Probably looks a bit tacti-cool but it's what should work best for me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The best rig I have found for what I do and have done. By far not enough weight to cause future issues:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine is so much better than yours

:thumbup:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I had the Carhart apron for a little while. To me it was a pain in the ass trying to get screws and wirenuts out of it. And I don't have huge paws. If I remember, tools always fell out of it when I would throw it over my shoulder.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

cabletie said:


> I had the Carhart apron for a little while. To me it was a pain in the ass trying to get screws and wirenuts out of it. And I don't have huge paws. If I remember, tools always fell out of it when I would throw it over my shoulder.


Cabletie you should check out this from klein:









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Your lever nuts are missing their levers.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Your lever nuts are missing their levers.


It's okay, he twists them after he installs them, extra protection!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Switched said:


> It's okay, he twists them after he installs them, extra protection!


I wrap electrical tape around them too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Mine is so much better than yours
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


What makes it any better?

I do like that apron and pouch combo though.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

zac said:


> Cabletie you should check out this from klein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen them hanging on the supply house wall. They looked like they had more room than the Carhart's. I just thought that when you put it on your waist, the extra room would disappear. For the money I'll have to check it out someday. 

For my next nail bag, I was thinking of trying something from Occidental Leather.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What makes it any better?


You need to smile more.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> You need to smile more.


It definitely made me chuckle. I'll take a picture of mine later. I bet mine has the most blood stains.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You need to smile more.


LOL, I smile ALL the time.....okay some folks might say it's a smirk but it's the same thing to me.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

I found that I take my main heavy belt with shoulder straps off, way to much for it to be effective. So i have 3 setup options on belts. I normally try to wear a medium/small 6- 8 tool pouch all day. Because I'm usually the guy the Forman sends on the... "way over there, through that other door and make a right, somthings wrong with that thing, go fix it" type of small jobs. So I need to be prepared for an array of issues. But my medium sized pouch is less then a pound. It also velcros over my normal belt, has a flap I can send into a back pocket in a pinch, straps back onto my main belt when I need it and also most importantly comes off real easy for break time. So I guess variety works for me. I hate those giant belts that have 16 pouches riveted on them and have never had a need for one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Woot said:


> I found that I take my main heavy belt with shoulder straps off, way to much for it to be effective. So i have 3 setup options on belts. I normally try to wear a medium/small 6- 8 tool pouch all day. Because I'm usually the guy the Forman sends on the... "way over there, through that other door and make a right, somthings wrong with that thing, go fix it" type of small jobs. So I need to be prepared for an array of issues. But my medium sized pouch is less then a pound. It also velcros over my normal belt, has a flap I can send into a back pocket in a pinch, straps back onto my main belt when I need it and also most importantly comes off real easy for break time. So I guess variety works for me. I hate those giant belts that have 16 pouches riveted on them and have never had a need for one.


Good post! :thimbsup:

On those jobs that you could walk a mile on during a shift I used to toss my stuff in a backpack type bag.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

in addition to a tool pouch on the right side I have small zipper bags on the left. one with wire nuts and the other with misc screws. And have other bags I use for staples or other single type items.

back pocket people are always asking me for wire nuts and screws.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

farmantenna said:


> in addition to a tool pouch on the right side I have small zipper bags on the left. one with wire nuts and the other with misc screws. And have other bags I use for staples or other single type items.
> 
> *back pocket people are always asking me for wire nuts and screws.*


This kind of thing drives me nuts, so I get to be the grown up that prepares for their day's work, and the pack horse humping it around all day, so the minimalists can be carefree and travel light? :vs_mad: 

Travel as light as possible, but not lighter.


----------

